# Geoff Auberlen making GAC debut in Nuzzo Mini Cooper at Fontana



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

For immediate release

Auberlen joins Nuzzo Motorsports for California 200

Nuzzo Motorsports announced today that the team will contest the 2005 Grand Am Cup Championship in their two popular MINI Cooper S Sport Touring class racecars.

The MINI's will make their first ever West Coast appearance at the California 200 at California Speedway, Fontana, Ca on April 1-2. The familiar electric blue MINI's will sport a new design created by Phil Danza at Grafik Dezine of Deer Park, NY.

"We're very excited about the new season. The class has gotten more competitive with new cars and teams it should be a lot of fun. The MINI's have been very competitive and we look to improve on the top 5 finish we earned at VIR last season."

Geoff Auberlen of Laguna Niguel, Ca will join the team at Fontana and co drive the #20 MINI with team owner Tony Nuzzo. Geoff is no newcomer he has raced in Grand American Rolex, American LeMans, Speed World Challenge, and other series. Like many of today's drivers Geoff starting racing in shifter karts progressing to formula cars, touring cars and GT class cars. Geoff is no stranger to the MINI Cooper either, he earned a podium finish in a Stock class MINI Cooper at the 25 Hours of Thunder Hill.

"I'm very excited to be joining the Nuzzo Motorsports team. They run a first rate operation, the cars are well prepared and very fast. Having experienced how great a car, the stock MINI is I can't wait to get on the track in the race prepared version. California Speedway is my home track, I have won here before, and I know the MINI will be well suited for this track."

We are expecting a lot of MINI Cooper fans to come out in support of our effort. The local car clubs are organizing a parking coral and are very excited to be able to support the only team professionally racing the MINI Cooper in North America.

For further details, please contact Tony Nuzzo at 516-674-1441
In addition, visit www.nuzzomotorsports.com for race news, photos, and video.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Nice shot by HACK


----------

